# what did you do today



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

What did you get done today?

I am not talking about reading the forum or comparing the price of pumpkin pie fo at 32 supply houses.  Think about it, if your spent 2 hours finding the best price, you saved $6.00 but wasted 2 hours & I know your time is worth more than that.

What did you physically get done today to propel your business forward?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday I approached an Organic Market for wholesale sales and got a commitment to buy.  I went and took a closer look at the B&M store I'm thinking about.  Today I have some follow-up phone calls to get done and lotions to make.  Tomorrow I have dog grooming product to get made.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

Lindy, You have always been a go getter.

I requested info from a couple of colleges this  morning about marketing classes/degrees.


----------



## Deda (Aug 13, 2010)

Right now I'm eating lunch.  Getting my fix of SMF and emailing a PDF of my wrappers to a new local printer who swears he can save me cash and make my labels local.  We'll see.

This morning I cut 24 lbs of soap I made yesterday.
Soaped 5 batches, Gardening soap with tomato powder and cornmeal, Fisherman soap with anise oil, Mechanic soap with pumice and orange oil, Clary Sage Goat milk with ground luffah and Lemon Cinnamon.

Grocery shopped, while chatting on the phone with a friend.

This afternoon I'll make a lasagna to bring to another friend who's having surgery.  Pack for the Farmers Market tomorrow.  Restock sugar scrubs, thankfully I made a 50# bucket of scrub last time and all I have to do is add sugar and scent.  The labels are printed, cut and ready to go.  If that doesn't kill me I'll clean the soap kitchen and scrub the floor.

`Tonight I'll bring the socks I'm knitting along with me to my realtor's house where my husband is installing adsssssssssssssssxa new oil burner and water heater.

Edited - I was going to fix that typo, but instead I'll leave it.  That was my cat walking across the keyboard of my laptop.  She's glad I'm sitting with her for a minute.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

Deda, You have done so much today I think I need a nap just reading it   .


----------



## Lindy (Aug 13, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lindy, You have always been a go getter.
> 
> I requested info from a couple of colleges this  morning about marketing classes/degrees.



Thanks Tabitha!  Marketing is so much fun and there are so many ways to do it that don't cost a fortune.   I really hope you find one you enjoy!


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to the office (day job) and have been packing since I got home.  Moving day in a week.


----------



## Deda (Aug 13, 2010)

Moving is easier if you take Chardonnay breaks.


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Moving is easier if you take Chardonnay breaks.


Hmmm, well perhaps that's what I've been doing wrong.  I've been taking KJ Meritage breaks.

Deda, I think I love you!


----------



## IanT (Aug 13, 2010)

I stole the ingredient list of off biotTone's massage therapy lotions so I can use similar ingredients and offer them competition because I am a massage therapist and I think lotions should be made by therapists for therapists 


So I have this whole warplan scoped out now to take down biotone muahahhahaha


----------



## Lindy (Aug 13, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> I stole the ingredient list of off biotTone's massage therapy lotions so I can use similar ingredients and offer them competition because I am a massage therapist and I think lotions should be made by therapists for therapists
> 
> 
> So I have this whole warplan scoped out now to take down biotone muahahhahaha



$20 on Ian....


----------



## Deda (Aug 13, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go with the Chardonnay, or at least a nice Pino Grigio.  That way if you spill (heaven forbid) it's easier to clean up.

_This message brought to you by Deda's Drunken Friday.  _


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> _This message brought to you by Deda's Drunken Friday.  _


even on Friday she makes perfect sense


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> I stole the ingredient list of off biotTone's massage therapy lotions so I can use similar ingredients and offer them competition because I am a massage therapist and I think lotions should be made by therapists for therapists
> 
> 
> So I have this whole warplan scoped out now to take down biotone muahahhahaha



Got get em'!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 13, 2010)

I see Biotone finally stopped using parabens.  Only a few years too late to retain my biz.  That new cocoa butter one looks interesting though.  Have you tried it Ian?


----------

